# Optimum plow size with Tacoma



## southshoreman (Oct 24, 2010)

For months I've been planning to get a Tundra but my budget now has me looking this Fall for a late model 6 cylinder Tacoma. My major concern is that it'll be large and heavy enough to handle a decent sized plow, as I have two, long 300-plus foot driveways to handle. If anyone uses or has used a Tacoma for plowing I'd love to hear what you thought, and particularly as to whether you required ballast or not. Thanks very much!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You might beavle to put a 7.5' plow on it but, I think your best bet is a 7' or a little under. The best plow for you would be a 6'9" Fisher LD MM1 but, they are hard to find and I heard that you have to make custom push plates for a Tacoma. If you go with a brand new or slightly used plow the 6'8" or 7.5' Meyer Drive Pro or the 6'8" or 7.5' Snow Dogg MD would be good plows for a Tacoma. Just stay away from the Fisher Homesteader and the Western Suberbanite, they are very light duty and won't hold up for what you are doing.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry, but I disagree with the assertion that the Homesteader will not hold up for your purposes.

I have a 6'8" Homesteader on my 2006 Tacoma and have plowed a quarter mile access road, plus driveway and a large area around the house.

The plow setup itself is fine, other than the motor being open to moisture and subject to freezing up. Problem solved with an aftermarket motor from ebay.

I use 120 pounds of ballast (150 is recommended, but 2 sand tubes are a good fit)

If the area you are plowing is open, you would definitely want the 7'4". I bought smaller because of tight quarters.

There might be other options if you are considering a pre-2005 Tacoma.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Go with the Snow Dogg.


----------



## nqdeerhunter (Jan 5, 2011)

u gota build your plow set up for what your doing and to how hard your gona use it i have a 2000 tacoma that i wanted to send out for drive ways so i put a old unimount because they r such good pump and fabed a old 7 foot myers to it talk about a sweet driveway truck ! but only u can say what u need and how hard u / your guys will use it /abuse it


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mercer_me;1282394 said:


> You might beavle to put a 7.5' plow on it but, I think your best bet is a 7' or a little under. The best plow for you would be a 6'9" Fisher LD MM1 but, they are hard to find and I heard that you have to make custom push plates for a Tacoma. If you go with a brand new or slightly used plow the 6'8" or 7.5' Meyer Drive Pro or the 6'8" or 7.5' Snow Dogg MD would be good plows for a Tacoma. Just stay away from the Fisher Homesteader and the Western Suberbanite, they are very light duty and won't hold up for what you are doing.


Do you have any experience with any of the plows you listed? Or a Tacoma?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

consider a Snoway 22 series. We have done a number of Tacomas and the customers have been very happy. Down pressure and the proper weight balance for your vehicle. It is actually a listed fit for your truck unlike some of the other suggestions made which are not recommended for your vehicle(Fisher LD, Meyer 7'6".)


----------

